# subwoofer



## aabc (Jan 17, 2010)

i got an mtx sub woofer and i need to know if it will still work if the rubber around the outside of the sub would cause it to not work. i got them used and both of them are ripped. i havent hooked them up yet and i wasnt to know before i wire them in and they dont work cause of the rip.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If you are referring to the "surround" as being cracked, you will get no performance or sound quality. This rubber ring keeps the cone tensioned so it can do it's job and produce the sound, and if it is cracked all the way around you will get nothing.

After talking to my son (he's the audiophile) he said he has heard of people using a bead of silicone to repair the surround, but I don't know how well that would work.... the cone does need to have tension and once the surround fails I don't know if you can get that tension back. I have never tried to make repairs and throw the speaker away after salvaging the magnet for other uses.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I googles this once before and it came up with people using a few different items to cover up any cracks/holes/etc. I forget what though.
You also might want to look into a replacement cone for the subwoofers. They do make them and I think this would completely fix the problem. It can be costly though (like for the 12" subs we have, each one is a $100 I think). It can be worth it depending on the subs you have though.

If they are ripped, I wouldn't worry about it too much. You can also do a quick set up and test them out before installing them, this would at least save a lot of time


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

If they are ripped a little bit repair them before playing because they will rip more. If its a signficant rip though, I'd probably just trash 'em. Unless they were more expensive then a recone from fixmyspeaker.com would be good.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

use a glue that has a high elasticity count on it. 3M 77 adhesive will work. What you do is get a few q-tips and spray the glue on the q-tip, then make sure the suspension is level and looks normal except for the hole crack or rip, then put glue on both sides and let dry. The glue will act as the foam surround and hold it together.


----------

